# Nadia Ali



## Nadia Ali (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My name is Nadia Ali. I am from the Caribbean, from the island of Trinidad and Tobago to be exact.

I have been offered a job by an international hotel chain, in one of their resorts and spas in Al Ras Khaimah.

They are offering me a monthly salary of AED5,500.00 plus a monthly traveling allowance of AED500.00. This works out to be USD1,494.00 and USD136.00.

I wanted to know if this is acceptable based on the distance of my displacement, as well as, what is the cost of living in Al Ras Khaimah.

I have things to consider such as buying of clothes, cosmetics, toiletries, at times food.

I'd appreciate any and all information I can get.

Thanks a mill!


Kind regards,
Nadia


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

What is the role you are offered ?
Will the hotel provide accommodation and meals ?
Will you get health insurance ?
Will you get return tickets covered ?


----------



## Nadia Ali (Jan 10, 2012)

*Expat information*



amaksoud said:


> What is the role you are offered ?
> Will the hotel provide accommodation and meals ?
> Will you get health insurance ?
> Will you get return tickets covered ?


I was offered the role of Training Manager
Yes, they are going to provide me with accommodation and meals
Yes, I gey health insurance as well as workmen's compensation
I get one return ticket per year to return home (the contract is for two years)


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

OK, if you add the extra benefits to your package as follows
1000 to 1400AED per month for accommodation 
100AED per day for meals = 3000 per month

So the total per month would be 6000+1000+3000= 10000 which is somehow decent.

I don't really know what would you spend for your personal stuff like cloths or whatever, but I believe that this is a decent package.

You get 6000 a month to spend on things like cloths, beauty saloons, cell phone, etc 
How often you spend and on what basis is something you only can tell.

You can compare what you are paid right now after deducting rent, food & transportation and compare it to what you are offered ( 6000 ) .

If you have some specific questions in mind, ask.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would question if the accomodations you will be receiving will be shared. If shared, ask how many people live in the shared area, and if there are individual apartments. Many hoteliers are in situations where 3 females are in a one bedroom apartment, made to share. Isnt until they get here, they find this out. 

A lot of the people who work in hotels, work six days a week and a great many hours. Will this be your situation? 

RAK is overall not as expensive once away from the resorts as not a lot of non western people live in the area. Also, means wont a whole lot to do. If you are outdoorsy, then you will find things to do. 

The amount seems to be one that is offered to most non western expats like indians/asians who are willing to take such low salaries because there are not many opportunities at home. A good deal of hoteliers are making 2500 to 4000 dirhams who are in customer service roles in the hotels. So ???? Many many people do live on such low salaries and are able to save on them. A great deal of westerners though, couldnt live on double that salary.... up to you what is ok for you and what you are wanting out of coming to the middle east.


----------

